# My V6 is slow compared to VR6?!



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Alright so, I have a 2.8 L V6 in a 04 Passat 5 speed. My brother has an 01 VR6 Jetta 5 speed. MY car has 200 HP his has 175 HP I believe. His is 12v mine is 30v. When I pull out i have good pick up but after that it just doesnt pull at all compared to my bros VR6. I know my car is heavier but I still have more power. It baffles me because his pulls hard in every gear. 

Is something wrong with my engine?! 

Should I get it tuned up? 

Help!!!! 
(or if this is normal just tell me to shut up and drive my bros jetta when hes overseas):laugh:


----------



## theflyingbrick (Apr 23, 2005)

No, but between the weight, the gearing, and the overall intended use between the two models, it should pretty much be a no brainer why you lose every time.


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

there has to be a way to get more acceleration and some horses out of the V6 though. I know the supercharger "is the only way" but if some guy can tune a freakin honda v tec to get more horses through walmart, then I sure as heck can get something out of my german V6. There has to be a way...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You can do an S4 swap(that is a 2.7T), or just drive the Jetta. Getting more will be costly and hard to come by, the motor already has a high CR, cams would have to be custom as I don't know of any aftermarket ones out there, chip tunes are $500+ and won't yield much more than 10-15hp. Changing the gearing would be costly, and losing weight would make the Passat less nice to drive.


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

alright so ive decided to just make the car look nice and save up for a better, sportier car (bugeye WRX. Dont hate.)


----------



## italianxmna89 (Sep 17, 2006)

even supercharged my 2.8l v6 falls short of an aggressively chipped 1.8t (jetta)...mine is a tiptronic though and i only ran against 5 speeds.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

atq = 180hp...
afp = 180hp


----------

